# Έκκληση



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Πριν φτιάξουμε τη χώρα ή τη γειτονιά μας, ας κοιτάξουμε να φτιάξουμε το σπίτι μας. Τα γεγονότα και η ένταση των ημερών έχουν αφήσει το αποτύπωμά τους και στο χώρο του φόρουμ. Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι κατά πόσο το παραλήρημα της πολιτικολογίας παραμορφώνει το χαρακτήρα του τόπου σε βάρος της γλωσσικής του διάστασης. Θα μου πει κάποιος: «Μέσα σ’ αυτό τον κακό χαμό, ποιος νοιάζεται για τη μετάφραση του καρπουζιού;» Ωστόσο, από τη σύλληψή του από τη στιγμή που δημιουργήθηκε, ο τόπος είχε αυτόν τον εξειδικευμένο χαρακτήρα: η καθημερινότητά μας μπορεί να έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρά θέματα για τον καθένα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή εμάς εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει και το πού βάζουμε το κόμμα.

Η ισορροπία που τηρήθηκε αρκετούς μήνες διασαλεύτηκε από γεγονότα που αφορούν όλους μας. Είναι δυνατόν, θα πει κανείς, να χάνεται ο κόσμος κι εμείς να χτενίζουμε τη γλώσσα; Θα πω ναι: ακόμα και στο σπίτι που έχουνε κηδεία δεν αφήνουν άπλυτα τα πιάτα.

Η ανησυχία μου, επειδή είμαι αποδέκτης και «μηνυμάτων» που δεν κοινοποιούνται, είναι μήπως το φυσικό κοινό του φόρουμ αποθαρρύνεται από την έντονη πολιτικολογία των ημερών και τη συγκεκριμένη ένταση που έχει. Πιστεύω όσο λίγοι στην ελευθερία του λόγου, αλλά πιστεύω και στη λογική και στις ισορροπίες. Δεν έχουμε ελευθερία του λόγου εκεί έξω όταν σε κάποιο ΜΜΕ ακούγεται μόνο μία άποψη, αλλά ούτε όταν σε μια φοιτητική συνέλευση ακούγεται μόνο η πιο δυναμική μειοψηφία.

Αυτές τις μέρες σε κάποιους χώρους ακούγονται μόνο οι εξεγερμένοι. Και επειδή η οργή είναι διάχυτη για πράγματα φρέσκα και για πράγματα παλιά, όλες οι φωνές διαμαρτυρίας συνθέτουν ένα παράφωνο κρεσέντο. Τα δικά μου αφτιά, επειδή μέχρι και χέβι μέταλ ακούω, το ανέχονται. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι κάποιοι άλλοι απομακρύνονται από το θόρυβο και τη χλαλοή.

Δεν έχω ούτε το χρόνο ούτε την επιθυμία να βρίσκομαι προσωπικά σε συνεχή πολεμική απέναντι σε άτομα που αγαπώ και εκτιμώ και είναι φίλοι μου. Αλλά έχουν κατατεθεί εδώ μέσα απόψεις που, αν θα ήθελα να ισορροπήσω με αντίλογο (γιατί πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να αναφέρεται και ο αντίλογος ακόμα κι όταν συμφωνώ με την αρχική διατύπωση), θα έπρεπε συνέχεια να κάνω επισημάνσεις. Ελπίζω να ξέρετε και από τα γλωσσικά σημειώματα ότι προσπαθώ να μην αδικώ καμιά τάση και να τεκμηριώνω τις απόψεις μου.

Σε ένα εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ που οι εξωγλωσσικές συζητήσεις γίνονται για τη χαρά της παρέας, οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν ανεπιθύμητες εντάσεις. Δυστυχώς δεν τήρησα την αρχική μου σκέψη («άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε») και συμπαρασύρθηκα στην πολιτικολογία σε μια προσπάθεια να κατατεθούν και άλλες απόψεις. Ωστόσο, προβλέπω ότι η κατάσταση εκεί έξω θα εκτραχυνθεί και δεν θα ήθελα να γίνει το ίδιο και εδώ μέσα.

Ζήτησα τη συμβουλή του γιου μου. Μου είπε ότι στα εξειδικευμένα φόρουμ απαγορεύονται οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις και οι συζητήσεις για ομάδες (ξέχασε να μου αναφέρει και τη θρησκεία) επειδή δεν βγαίνει τίποτα άλλο παρά κακή ενέργεια. Προς το παρόν, θα δοκιμάσουμε μια λύση σε τεχνικό επίπεδο. Η άσχετη και ακατάσχετη πολιτικολογία θα εκτοπιστεί σε δικό της φόρουμ που τα νήματά του δεν θα εμφανίζονται στον γενικό χώρο των Recent Threads. Υπό μελέτη βρίσκονται κάποιες πιο δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες επιλογής.

Ελπίζω να θεωρηθεί αυτή η τεχνική λύση προσπάθεια ισορροπίας και όχι προσπάθεια λογοκρισίας. Δεν πρόκειται εδώ μέσα να λύσουμε τίποτα από αυτά που συμβαίνουν εκεί έξω — ενώ είμαστε πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικοί στον μικρόκοσμό μας και στην επίλυση γλωσσικών προβλημάτων. Ας επικεντρωθούμε σε αυτό που κάνουμε καλύτερα και ας δώσουμε λιγότερη έμφαση στο χώρο της πολιτικής. Άλλωστε, όπως ακούσαμε, ίσως μπορούν να τον χειριστούν καλύτερα τα δεκατριάχρονα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Θεωρώ σωστή τη λύση που διάλεξες. Κατά τα άλλα, πρώτος είχα αναφερθεί στην εναλλακτική της απαγόρευσης των πολιτικών συζητήσεων. Στην αιτιολόγηση δεν συμφωνώ, ότι "το μόνο που βγαίνει είναι κακή ενέργεια". Δεν είμαστε σε λέσχη χαλάρωσης, ούτε χαζοχαρούμενοι. Είμαστε πολίτες, και λαχταράμε περισσότερο να πούμε αυτό που μας καίει παρά να μη μας χαλάσουν τα βάιμπς. Αυτό το πιστεύω (ευτυχώς) για όλους, ασχέτως άποψης. Α, και κακή ενέργεια μπορεί να βγει και σε νήματα μη πολιτικά, ως γνωστόν, όπου εκεί είναι πραγματικά αδικαιολόγητη.

Τέλος πάντων, στο δια ταύτα συμφωνώ, όπως είπα. Με ενοχλεί όμως τόσο ο τίτλος του φόρουμ: "Πολιτικολογία", όσο και ο υπότιτλος: "Άσχετη και ακατάσχετη...". Ή απαγόρεψε αυτές τις συζητήσεις ή σεβάσου τες εκεί που τις έβαλες. Μην τις απαξιώνεις λεκτικά. Ξέρω ότι δεν το κάνεις εναντίον κάποιου, αφού κι εσύ ο ίδιος άνοιξες νήμα (δεν εννοώ το παρόν νήμα). Το ερμηνεύω μάλλον σαν (αυτο)ειρωνεία. Μόνο που τη θεωρώ αχρείαστη και ντεπλασέ. Η πολιτική είναι σοβαρό πράγμα, ας μην την απαξιώνουμε, συμμετέχοντας έτσι στο συρμό. Ακόμη και αν μου πεις ότι το έπλασες κατά το Λεξιλογία, θα σου απαντήσω ότι η λέξη "πολιτικολογία" έχει αρνητική συνδήλωση, οπότε τα χαρτιά είναι σημαδεμένα.

Ή απαγόρευση, λοιπόν, ή μετονομασία. Ονόμασε το φόρουμ "Πολιτική", έτσι απλά, και χωρίς τον ειρωνικό/προσβλητικό υπότιτλο. Καθαρές λύσεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

Η ονομασία είναι προσωρινή, μπάλωμα. (Θα είναι στα αγγλικά, για να συμφωνεί με τα υπόλοιπα φόρουμ.) Και η περιγραφή ήταν βιαστική. Και στρογγυλοκάθισαν εκεί και περίμεναν αντιδράσεις, ειδικές και γενικές. Ευχαριστώ για την επικρότηση της όλης ιδέας. Θα βελτιωθεί κι αυτή σύντομα.


----------



## jglenis (Dec 24, 2008)

> Ή απαγόρευση, λοιπόν, ή μετονομασία. Ονόμασε το φόρουμ "Πολιτική", έτσι απλά, και χωρίς τον ειρωνικό/προσβλητικό υπότιτλο. Καθαρές λύσεις.



Συμφωνώ και εγώ, κυρίως γιατί τα όσα γράφονται μου φαίνονται άκρως ενδιαφέροντα και πολύ σοβαρά.



> Η πολιτική είναι σοβαρό πράγμα, ας μην την απαξιώνουμε, συμμετέχοντας έτσι στο συρμό.



Η πολιτική είναι, οι πολιτικοί δεν είναι - γιαυτό και συχνά περιγράφονται με την (ελάχιστη) σοβαρότητα που τους αναλογεί:

Politicians are like diapers. They both need changing regularly and for the same reason.


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

jglenis said:


> Η πολιτική είναι [σοβαρό πράγμα], οι πολιτικοί δεν είναι - γιαυτό και συχνά περιγράφονται με την (ελάχιστη) σοβαρότητα που τους αναλογεί:
> 
> Politicians are like diapers. They both need changing regularly and for the same reason.



Το τσιτάτο όντως έχει πλάκα, αλλά αν εννοείς στα... σοβαρά αυτό που είπες, δεν συμφωνώ. Και επειδή έχεις μια πολύ ωραία signature, την επικαλούμαι για να θυμίσω ότι πολλοί κατηγορούν τους μεταφραστές συλλήβδην, και με μια matter-of-fact ελαφρότητα, ότι είναι προδότες.


----------



## Costas (Dec 24, 2008)

Nickel, μόλις είδα τις αλλαγές ονομασίας. I knew your innate sense of humor could be put to a better use. [Σε εξουσιοδοτώ εν λευκώ να μου διορθώσεις τα αγγλικά]


----------



## jglenis (Dec 24, 2008)

> [...]αν εννοείς στα... σοβαρά αυτό που είπες, δεν συμφωνώ.



Είμαι κατά των γενικεύσεων σε κάθε περίπτωση, οπότε αν εννοείτε αυτό για τους πολιτικούς, φυσικά δεν ισχύει για όλους, ήταν μια εισαγωγή απλώς για την ατάκα που ακολούθησε. 
Πάντως, νομίζω ότι η ιδέα μου περί σοβαρού (ανθρώπου καταρχάς κι έπειτα) πολιτικού - π.χ.Γρηγόρης Ψαριανός - διαφέρει κατά πολύ από την ιδέα που φαίνεται να έχει η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας - π.χ. Καραμανλής, Μπους, Μπερλουσκόνι.



> Και επειδή έχεις μια πολύ ωραία signature, την επικαλούμαι για να θυμίσω ότι πολλοί κατηγορούν τους μεταφραστές συλλήβδην, και με μια matter-of-fact ελαφρότητα, ότι είναι προδότες.


Ευχαριστώ - προδότες ως προς τι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2008)

jglenis said:


> προδότες ως προς τι;



Traduttori traditori.


http://losvengadores.theavengers.tv/english/traduttore.htm


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα μου πει κάποιος: «Μέσα σ’ αυτό τον κακό χαμό, ποιος νοιάζεται για τη μετάφραση του καρπουζιού;» Ωστόσο, από τη σύλληψή του από τη στιγμή που δημιουργήθηκε, ο τόπος είχε αυτόν τον εξειδικευμένο χαρακτήρα: η καθημερινότητά μας μπορεί να έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρά θέματα για τον καθένα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή εμάς εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει και το πού βάζουμε το κόμμα.


Άσε που τελικά έχει νόημα να διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2008)

Βρίσκω πολύ σωστή τη λύση που έδωσες. Είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσα νήματα μαζεύτηκαν κιόλας στην κατηγορία αυτή!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 24, 2008)

Και είναι πολύ καλύτερα για κάποιον που θέλει να διαβάσει πολλά νήματα αυτής της κατηγορίας, αντί να τα βρίσκει σκόρπια πότε στο Discussing Anything Under the Sun, πότε στο Sharing and Bonding.


----------

